
Tesla Safety and Fire Report Q2 2019 - toomuchtodo
https://www.tesla.com/VehicleSafetyReport
======
toomuchtodo
Q1 2019

"In the 1st quarter, we registered one accident for every 2.87 million miles
driven in which drivers had Autopilot engaged. For those driving without
Autopilot but with our active safety features, we registered one accident for
every 1.76 million miles driven. For those driving without Autopilot and
without our active safety features, we registered one accident for every 1.26
million miles driven. By comparison, NHTSA’s most recent data shows that in
the United States there is an automobile crash every 436,000 miles."

Q2 2019

"In the 2nd quarter, we registered one accident for every 3.27 million miles
driven in which drivers had Autopilot engaged. For those driving without
Autopilot but with our active safety features, we registered one accident for
every 2.19 million miles driven. For those driving without Autopilot and
without our active safety features, we registered one accident for every 1.41
million miles driven. By comparison, NHTSA’s most recent data shows that in
the United States there is an automobile crash every 498,000 miles.*

*Note: Since we released our last quarterly safety report, NHTSA has released new data, which we’ve referenced in this quarter’s report."

